# Your New XMB Board



## FiXato (Oct 15, 2004)

In now working 

Enjoy!

any bugs, please report them here and we (huskygrl/Jenn and me) shall address to them ASAP


----------



## JohnV (Oct 15, 2004)

Ahhh, nice to be back again. It looks different, but yet feels very familiar.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 15, 2004)

As I recall, the main page list of who had been logged in the last day was up to 100 long instead of 50. If traffic increases again to the amount we had at that time we may have to change that to 100 again.


----------



## Jenn (Oct 16, 2004)

that's very simple to change, I can do that tonight if I get a minute to sit down. I have to leave for work in 45 minutes and will be there all day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2004)

Is there still a feature to show "your posts" or "daily topics"?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 16, 2004)

On the top; 'today's posts'.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2004)

I see "today's posts" but not "your posts." Am I missing something?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I see "today's posts" but not "your posts." Am I missing something?



No. The only way, that I am aware of, to get your own posts is to select the search, leave the text blank and set the author to your username. That should pull up all your posts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2004)

OK, thanks, Fred.


----------



## FiXato (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



or click on the FIND (or in some themes POSTS) button at the bottom of a post of yours.
Or go to your profile and click on Find all posts of the user


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 26, 2004)

I am only seeing the new posts icons on the forums, which makes it hard to see where there has been new activity.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 20, 2004)

When I click on the "More Smilies" button to add things to my messages in this format, the post I was typing disappears into cyberspace...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> When I click on the "More Smilies" button to add things to my messages in this format, the post I was typing disappears into cyberspace...


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> When I click on the "More Smilies" button to add things to my messages in this format, the post I was typing disappears into cyberspace...



Is this in the quick reply?

What browser are you using?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 20, 2004)

It's the quick reply, my internet provider is hevanet, it's local.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> It's the quick reply, my internet provider is hevanet, it's local.



Ok. But what I meant was what browser do you have: internet explorer, opera, firefox, safari, etc


----------



## turmeric (Nov 20, 2004)

Internet Explorer


----------

